# What Is Going On With These Small Hbcus...at First Fort Valley Now



## Dellas (Feb 10, 2020)

https://newsone.com/3902074/jackson-state-prostitution-scandal-president-resigns/








The president of a *historically Black college* in Mississippi has resigned after he and more than a dozen other people were arrested for their roles in a prostitution and drug sting. *William Bynum Jr.*, who led *Jackson State University* since 2017 as its president, resigned from the position after he was arrested and charged with “procuring the services of a prostitute, false statement of identity and possession of marijuana,” the Clarion-Ledger reported.


The arrests of Bynum and 16 other people, including another employee of the *HBCU*, were the results of a two-day operation in the nearby town of Clinton.

The Clarion-Ledger identified all of the people who were arrested in the sting and what they were each charged with:


William Bynum Jr., 57, Procuring Services of a Prostitute, False Statement of Identity, and Simple Possession of Marijuana.
Shonda McCarthy, 46, Procuring Services of a Prostitute and Possession of Marijuana while Operating a Motor Vehicle.
Holly Ann Wheaton, 35, Prostitution
Steve Hampton, 57: Promoting Prostitution, Possession of Crack Cocaine, and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia
Anthony Bowman, 48, Procuring Services of a Prostitute
Fredrick Robinson, age 41, Promoting Prostitution
Sierra Case, age 23, Prostitution
Sheena Stanford, 35, Promoting Prostitution
Taylor Ducre, 30, Prostitution and Possession of Cocaine
Eric Jackson, 34, Promoting Prostitution
Naketa Williams, 37, Prostitution
Rosella Brown, 25, Prostitution
Alexis Miller, 23,  Conspiracy to Promote Prostitution
Temeela Palmer, 31, Prostitution and Conspiracy to Promote Prostitution
Joseph Jones, 30, Conspiracy to Promote Prostitution
Jesus Porrata, 31, Promoting Prostitution
The portion of Jackson State’s website reserved for the president led users to a “not found” page as of Monday afternoon in an indication that the university had moved quickly to distance itself from Bynum.

It was unclear when and where the arrests took place. Local news outlet WAPT reported that Bynum is a married farther of six.

The other Jackson State employee, Shonda McCarthy, was identified as “director of JSU Art Galleries.” Her employment status at the university was unclear as of Monday afternoon.

Bynum’s arrest came less than a week after the president of *Texas Southern University* was fired over an alleged college admissions scandal. Dr. *Austin Lane* was terminated from his position early Wednesday morning for allegedly allowing an unqualified student to be admitted to Texas Southern’s law school, which the board of regents said violated his duty to alert the university to any information that could damage its reputation.

The prostitution scandal in Mississippi came about a year and a half after *Fort Valley State University*, another HBCU, was at the center of a prostitution ring of its own on its campus in rural Georgia. Among those who warrants were issued for include the former executive assistant to the president of Fort Valley State, from where officials said sex for men was arranged in exchange for cash. Months earlier, the school’s Alpha Kappa Alpha sorority adviser was accused of “pimping out” pledges to help pay for pledges’ membership fees. Alecia Jeanetta Johnson, who allegedly operated as the madame of the prostitution ring and was facing six counts of pimping in addition to “six counts of prostitution on allegations she performed, offered or consented to perform a sexual act for money or other items of value,” was also named in the sorority investigation.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 10, 2020)

Whhaaaatttt...


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 10, 2020)

Not really that shocking. He likes prostitutes and smokes weed... I thought they were going to saying he was running a prostitution ring out of the school.


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 10, 2020)

His poor wife, bad enough to get caught with prostitutes.  Then to lose his job and benefits.


----------



## Laela (Feb 10, 2020)

Weed and prostitutes are a cultural thing in most of America's fine institutions of higher learnin'...(well, the prostitution takes up different forms..lol)

I wonder why the HBCU's are being targeted by this sting?? hmm...


----------



## Kanky (Feb 11, 2020)

This sounds like regular old stripper culture to me. What is “promoting prostitution” and “conspiracy to promote prostitution?” Did they make party flyers advertising big booty  and plan to pass them out?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Feb 11, 2020)

Maybe they're just sex positive This is shameful!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 11, 2020)

Mentioning the name of a school and prostitution together makes you immediately think students are involved. This sounds like grown folks business.


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 11, 2020)

Kanky said:


> This sounds like regular old stripper culture to me. What is “promoting prostitution” and “conspiracy to promote prostitution?” Did they make party flyers advertising big booty  and plan to pass them out?


I was thinking pump or madam


----------

